# صناعة طائرة بمقعدين



## diver002 (22 يونيو 2009)

لا يخفى عن البعض منكم ان هناك فى اوروبا و امريكا صناعة الطائرات للهواة و التحليق بها فى الجو مسموح و اكتشفت ان عندنا بمصر جميع الأشياء التى تريدها فى تصنيع الطائرة و بأسعار ذهيدة جدا حتى ان معظم طائرات السباقات ردبول مصنعة يدويا و بمواصفات خاصة من طياريها ليس الكل ولكن معظمهم يصنعها لنفسة ...انا لست مهندس ولا طيار بس اعرف كل شيىء عن صنع الطائرت و المحركات النفاثة و عندى تجاربى الخاصة و يا ريت الناس كلها تعرف ان صنع طائلرة سهل جدا لو عندك كل المبادىء و القوانين الخاصة بالاتزان و الأيرودينامك و قدرة المحرك ووزنة و انا عندى شرائط لتصنيع الطائرات من الألف الى الياء و كل الديتيلذ الخاصة باصغر شيى داخل الطائرة و خارجها و تصنيع الطائرة لن يكون مكلف و سهل جدا بس بشرط الممول الهاوى الذى سيشاركنى فى صنع هذة الطائرة سنصنعها من الفيبر و لكن بمواصفات خاصة و هذا سر المهنة اما تواجد الممول الهاوى الذى يريد المشاركة محتم مشاركتة من اول يوم فى البدء فى الشروع حتى نهايتة و من الممكن بيع الأنتاج الى الهواة فى البلاد العربية و اوروبا و نادى الطيران المصرى لأنها ستكون طائرة محترمة و بمواصفات علمية و عالمية ايضا .. فمن يريد ان يتقدم لتحقيق هذا المشروع معى اهلا بية و لكن بشرط تواجدة معى فى كل شيىء او لو كان مثتثمر سيأتى كل فترة لرؤية ما تحقق و يكون المعاملة معة هو وليس اى شخص اخر هذا هو الشرط و ممكن الى يطلب شرائط تصنيع الطائر من الألف الى الياء السعر 2000 جنية مصرى و بة تصنيع كل جزء فى الطائرة صغير و كبير و تجميعها مع الشرح عند الصنع و التجميع و بالشريط كل شيىء من اول تجهيز المكان حتى اختبار الطائرة و ارجو من كل شخص غير جاد عدم الاتصال لأن هناك ملكية فكرية الاتصال على تليفونى الشخصى 0020111806661 و ارجو التوفيق للجميع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 يونيو 2009)

كنت انا وزميلى نريد تصنيع طائره صغيره جدا المطلوب ان تطير فقط سوف اتحدث معه واتصل بك عموما انا رقمى 0118406676 مهندس طيران مصرى خريج 2007


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 يونيو 2009)

حضرتك ازاى مش مهندس او طيار و تعرف المعلومات دى؟!!؟؟!؟!

تصنيع طائرة دى حاجة صعبة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا محتاجة لخبرة مش عادية ازاى تكون غير متخصص و قادر على تصنيع طائرة؟!؟!؟؟!

معلش انا عرف انى بعيد عن موضوعك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 يونيو 2009)

انت على حق مهندس ايمن ولكن قد يكون اكتسب خبره طويله فىهذا المجال


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك هل ممكن اعطاء فكرة عن تكاليف تصنيعها تقريبا وهل التكلفة ستكون كاملة على المتصل ام مناصفة ام بنسبة وارجوا الرد مع تحياتى


----------



## diver002 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*تكلفة الطائرة*



مجدى محمد احمد قال:


> ربنا يوفقك هل ممكن اعطاء فكرة عن تكاليف تصنيعها تقريبا وهل التكلفة ستكون كاملة على المتصل ام مناصفة ام بنسبة وارجوا الرد مع تحياتى


 
اخى العزيز ستكون تكلفة الطائرة من 150 الى 200 الف جنية مصرى نسبة الى معدات الملاحة الجوية وجهاز الراديو و ايضا المحرك و المروحة هذا هو اغلى اشياء فيها حتى شركات تصنيع الصيران لا تصنعها بل شركات مختلفة فنحن سنصنع الهيكل و اجهزة التوجية و من الممكن التجربة بمحرك سيارة حديث مع بعض التعديل و هذا كلفتة بسيطة فصناعة الهيكل و التوجية سهلة جدا و المشروع قائم على تجربة محرك سيارة 150 حصان بنظام الحقن الألكترونى مع بعض التغير فى دورة الوقود اما التكلفةفستكون مناصفة ولكن يجب العمل على المشروع سويا يدا بيد اى يجب عليك ان تعمل معى فيها و تفرغ نفسك لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر يمكن تقسيمها على مراحل فاذا داومنا العمل من 3 الى اربع ايام فى الأسبوع سيتم الأنتهاء من صناعة الهيكل تماما انشاء اللة وتركيب المحرك و المروحة لا يأخذ وقت سنقوم بصنع شاسية حسب المقاسات و هذا لا يتعدى اليوم عند اى حداد او سنقوم باحضار حداد ليصنعة على الطبيعة ... اما تصنيع الجسم الفيوزلارج سيكون من الخشب و الألياف الزجاجية (((( الفيبر جلاس ))) و الفل القوى انضمن خفة الوزن و الأجنحة من نفس المادة و سيضاف اليها بعض الصفائح الألمونيوم الصلب لضمان صلابة الجناحين اما اجهزة الهبوط و الفرامل فمنالسهل جدا تركيب فرامل الموتسيكلات السريعة مثل متوسيكلات الريس و هى واحدة تستعمل لجميع الأغراض الخفيفة مثل الطائرة ذات المروحة الأمامية الخفيفة مثل ما سنصنعها اما الفلاب الخاص بالأجنحة والأليفيتر الخاص بالزيل سيكون من الفل و الفيبر جلاس و الرادر زعنفة التوجية كذالك و اتمنى لك التوفيق ...


----------



## diver002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## النجم الجديد مهندس (9 مارس 2010)

الموضوع دة من زمان وانا بفكر فيه لكن مش لاقى حد يشاركنى 
وسالت بعض الناس المتخصصين فى الطيران وعقد المسألة جدا 
بس لما شوفت المقالة دى اصبح عندى امل تانى وارجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء 
مساعدتى فى كيفية تصاريح الصيران والعمل على ذلك ومن وين الجهه وشكرااااا للجميع


----------



## Ahmed Ab (9 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا احمد مصنع طائرات من نوع دلتا لقد قمت بتصنيع مشروعك بالفعل ولكنك لو رغبت فى تصنيعها سوف تقف امامك الكثير من الصعوبات مثلما واجهتنى انا لان اصنع نماذج متطوره من هذا النوع وسوف اعرضها للبيع ان شاء الله قريبا جدا​اتمنى لك التوفيق
يمكننى مساعدتك لو اردت اميلى ahmed.egy201092
رقم تليفونى 0111069214​


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا ولكن كما نعلم ان السيفتي في الطيران هو الاول بالنسبه لصنع الطائرات لانه مثلما نريد ان نطير ايضا نريد ان نهبط


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

وتقبلو شكري وامتناني


----------



## عبدو الرحمن (9 أبريل 2010)

والله موضوع رائع 
وعن نفسي محتاج اسألك سؤال ما نسبة قوة الدفع بلنسبة للوزن وما القوة الازمة للمحرك بلسي سي لدفع اكيلو جرام 
وهل قوة الدفع ثابتة للطائرات الصغيرة والكبيرة ولا بيكون في رقم ثابت نضرب فيه ليعطينا القوة الازمة للمحرك يعني مثلا طائرة وزنها اكيلو تحتاج مثلا محرك 50سي سي اذا طائرة 10كيلو يبقي 500سي سي ولا ايه 
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## diver002 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع :20:


----------



## Ahmed Ab (8 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن اسالك سوال 
فى حد فادك فى الموضوع ده ولا لا 
وكمان عايز ايميلك علشان اكلمك انا بنفذ مشروع هايل وممكن استفيد منك وانتا تستفيد منى 
لو عرفت المشروع هتعرف انه يستحق 
ملحوظه هو متعلق بالطائرات


----------



## diver002 (9 أغسطس 2011)

[email protected] شكرا على متابعة الموضوع:20:


----------



## عاصم بلابل (10 أغسطس 2011)

الاساتزة اللزين يقولون ان تصنيع الطائرة صعب فهزا خطأ فيمكن صنعها بكل سهولة وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## Ahmed Ab (10 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع مش زى مانت متخيل 
لما بتتعمق فيه بيكبر اوتوماتيك ولو ملكش خبره فى الموضوع مش هتعرف تلمه ده بالنسبه لصناعه الطائره عملى
اما بالنسبه للترتيب ليه نظريا فان هذا غايه فى التعقيد لما يدخل فيه من معادلات متعلقه بقوه الرفع والدفع والتوازن ومركز الثقل وكيفيه الربط بينهم 
ولقد جربت هذا والحمد لله قربت على النجاح مع انى مختار ابسط انوع الطائرات


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك . موضوع جيد ويستحق المتابعه . انا من العراق وكما تفضلت المواد موجوجده والاسعار جيده بمعنى اصح رخيصه لكن المشكله اننا لانستطيع شيء لوجود العقبات الامنية في بلادنا وانت تعرف الباقي:73:​


----------

